# Crash Replacement for F3



## felt_roadie (Aug 5, 2009)

WOW. I'm glad I found this forum! Die hard Felt guy! 

Anyways, said to say, I crashed my 2006 Felt F3C at Superweek almost two weeks ago. Two cracks in the top tube as a result. Very unfortunate, I absolutely loved that bike and as much as I was fathoming a new Felt F1, I couldn't justify it. 

I took my ride to the team shop, who is not a Felt dealer, and they have connections with another shop that is a Felt dealer. Long story short, team shop stripped the bike down and took the frame to the Felt dealer. Apparently Felt is giving the dealer a bit of a hard time because the serial number on the bottom bracket is partially worn off. It is three years old and I'm pretty meticulous about cleaning with simple green and soap and water - which is probably the cause of the sticker wearing off - and riding in crappy weather.

I'm still waiting to hear from Felt about the cost of the FC Frame and when I'm going to receive the new frame. I'm going through withdrawls! No backup bike for me, but if it's not here soon the shop is going to borrow something off the floor for the time being. 

Has anyone else dealt with Felt for a crash replacement and any feedback on cost of a FC frame and turn around time until you received it?


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

I always thought the crash replacement discount was only for the
first year???


----------



## felt_roadie (Aug 5, 2009)

I guess Felt said they don't have a crash replacement policy, but seems as though they work well with their customers!

Got word that the frame shipped yesterday!!!!!! Awesome. Can't wait to get everything put back on!


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

felt_roadie said:


> I guess Felt said they don't have a crash replacement policy, but seems as though they work well with their customers!
> 
> Got word that the frame shipped yesterday!!!!!! Awesome. Can't wait to get everything put back on!


Great news. Is it an FC? Since you're so stoked I assume they sold it to you for a reasonable price.


----------



## felt_roadie (Aug 5, 2009)

Yup a killer price! So good that I had the dealer call to ask if the FC could be upped the F1SL. But unfortunately they only had the F1's built up and no frames. I'm not going to complain the FC is still a sweet looking and light frame!


----------

